# CEntiles



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

My boys had a visit with my HV today and she checked weights etc and measured heads and whatnot and marked up their charts and was going on about centiles.

I had so many questions to ask her I never asked her exactly what she means about centiles, tho she has mentioned it before.

Can anyone explain?

Sorry if I'm being an idiot here!!!!!!!! 

Cheers

Karen  xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen

Very simply centile charts work on averages so being on the "50th centile" for weight or height means your babys are bang on average for their age. Similarly, being on the "91st centile" for height indicates that a baby is tall for its age.

Babies often fluctuate around one centile line (falling below or above it).

Hope that helps!

Jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for that and thanks to all the girls who pm'd me too.

The boys are on the 91st centile and she said they were above average so must be doing something right!  

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------

